# Detailing News- Autoglym App



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Autoglym have made you an app. It does cool stuff. Search for Autoglym in your app store. The before and after photo feature is worth it alone.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

*Links*

Thanks for the news piece.

Here are the links:

Google Play 

iOS

Oh, and should add that this is only in the UK app stores at the moment.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Just downloaded the app, really cool app. Look forward to making use of it. 

Is this the first of this type of app or do other detailing companies do it?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

To celebrate the launch of our new app, we are giving one lucky user the chance to win a bottle of every retail product we make! All you have to do is download the app from the app store (iOS or Android) and register. The links are in the post above. We will choose one new registrant at random on Monday. Good luck! 
(The Autoglym app is only in UK app stores - sorry!)


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

That sounds great. Glad I downloaded and registered now


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys. Downloaded and registered. Very impressed so far.

Mind if I ask one question? When I tried to make the YouTube video full screen, it does this. I can still watch it on partial screen though, just not full screen.

Cheers.

Cooks


----------



## Losirob (Apr 20, 2014)

I have downloaded & it looks great


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

Just installed the app and registered. Had a quick look and first impressions are that it looks very professional and well put together :thumb:



Cookies said:


> Hi guys. Downloaded and registered. Very impressed so far.
> 
> Mind if I ask one question? When I tried to make the YouTube video full screen, it does this. I can still watch it on partial screen though, just not full screen.
> 
> ...


Not that it helps you much but I've watched a video and it was OK for me. I'm on iOS so perhaps it's an issue for Android only. Maybe this info can be useful for Autoglym.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Same thing happens on my android phone actually. Must be android.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks as an Autoglym fan this all helps, signed in all good will look at the player.

John Tht.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great, downloaded and registered, all very straight forward. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Hi guys. Downloaded and registered. Very impressed so far.
> 
> Mind if I ask one question? When I tried to make the YouTube video full screen, it does this. I can still watch it on partial screen though, just not full screen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for heads up. Having a look at it or you.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Hi guys. Downloaded and registered. Very impressed so far.
> 
> Mind if I ask one question? When I tried to make the YouTube video full screen, it does this. I can still watch it on partial screen though, just not full screen.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue on an android phone.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Autoglym said:


> Thanks for heads up. Having a look at it or you.


Do you know if it's a native app, or webviews in a native wrapper...or built in React Native?

If it's one of the latter two then it could be down to how Android renders compared it iOS


----------

